# Electric Starter For Tecumseh H60??



## pro (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Again,

I am seeking electric starter for Tecumseh "Snow King" 6HP. Motor housing is tagged "M/N=H60-750060, S/N=4297, 05144". The snowblower is shown in my other post "When Was My Ariens Snowblower Made?" at 2:33 PM Sat 29 Jan 2011. Picture here is the mounting position for the electric starter. I have checked the ring gear ... it is good.

Two questions:
(1) Part number electric starter?
(2) Mounting point for the 120V plug attached to starter?

Thank you.
Paul.


----------



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

I found my starter on ebay brand new and cross referenced some numbers to figure it out just do a bit of looing on the net and you will find it! As for the mounting point I came up around the front of the engine along the spark plug wire and mounted it on the back of the engine cover. Works great!


----------



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

Tecumseh 6 HP Snow King Blower Electric Starter Kit - eBay (item 250711053885 end time Feb-10-11 17:41:57 PST) Check it out!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Share some photos when you get it installed.


----------



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

Just be ready to chase the holes if yours never had a starter before! You don't want to break a bolt! I added a starter to mine about 35 years after she was new and the holes were a bit rusty so I chased them and woooola it went on really slick!


----------

